
Elon Musk: A Round-Trip Ticket to Mars Will Cost Just $100,000 - sahin-boydas
https://futurism.com/the-byte/elon-musk-round-trip-mars
======
thorwasdfasdf
So, one day, a 2 year trip to mars will cost less than finding a place to rent
in SF.

Hey, if Space based residentials become a thing, at least they won't be
subject to NIMBYs

------
hnnh44
I like rapid unscheduled disassemblies as a term for things blowing up.

------
vbuwivbiu
how much to keep the insects on Earth ?

